
People who don't care for privacy - genzparez
http://www.weknowwhatyouredoing.xyz
======
genzparez
Apologies for the repost and may well do it again in the coming days but
seriously don't understand why people put up statuses like these! What is the
matter with some people?! Nobody gives a damn about privacy these days or what
they post?

~~~
swagv
I always thought social media status posts were a boon to home burglars

